# موضوع عن underwater welding + ملفات مفيدة+vedio



## ahmed_eng3 (12 مايو 2008)

akhwany komt ba 2a3dad mowdo3 3an al underwater welding wa ya7twy 3la malfat gyda wa 2 vedio
wa al mowdo3 mogood 3la al mowka3 da : http://www.goooddesign.blogspot.com


----------



## shiny_star (12 مايو 2008)

شرح ممتاز،،،
خالص الشكر مع انتظار الجديد...


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (12 مايو 2008)

3afwan isa fy mazeed


----------



## mad_yugi88 (14 مايو 2008)

nice ,thank you


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (19 مايو 2008)

you wellcome


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى الفاضل رائع حقيقى


----------

